# Houston - TX Jspek show may 18th this sunday



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

here is some more new information about the jspek.com show this sunday.

* LAST DAY TO REGISTER FOR CAR SHOW IS THIS FRIDAY MAY 16,2003*
address: 16215 westhiemer #106 
houston tx 77082

Directions:


*Coming from Beltway 8 on Westheimer*: head west on westheimer passed highway 6. Continue on westheimer for 2 miles and you will see RSI and the next block down are some Motorcycle shops (Big Dog motorcycles) and some more small stores. Jisatsu Race Technology is behind those stores.

*Coming From willowbrook area* Head south on hwy 6 and hang a right on westheimer. follor directions above.

*Coming from Sugar Land area* Head North on Hwy 6, hang a left on westheimer. Follow Directions above.

*Coming From Katy Area* Head south on Grand Parkway and take a left on FM 1093 towards Houston. Jisatsu will be on the Right.

Map









Time of Events:
9:00am-11:30pm People who are showing can arrive to clean their cars. * If you are late, you will not be able to show, because we will already have cars situated*

12pm- Show starts, spectators can arrive

1pm- Judging begins

6pm- Awards will be announced

* Please bring chairs, sunscreen, hats, umbrella for shade, meat and grill if you would like to cook you're own bbq.*

IF you didn't bring food we be serving food:

Hot Dogs: 3 bux

Burgers: 3 bux

Chips: 50 cents

Water: 1 dollar
Soft Drinks: 50 cents


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

WHAT?!?!? Suzuki isn't allowed in contest??? What utter horse hockey. And talk about being out in BFE...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

lol suzuki bandit.


----------

